# META TRAIL ESSENTIAL 650B



## que_pasa (8. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich für das rad und wollte fragen ob es irgendjemand fährt und welche Erfahrungen er damit gemacht hat.
In meinem fall überlege ich mir gerade ob ich das von 2015 kaufe
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-trail-essential-650b-orange-2015-c2x15147465
weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das meta am v4  ein overkill ist und touren tauglich ist.
Ich würde schon gerne so 40-60 km touren mit +- 1500 hm fahren.
was empfehlt ihr mir ?
danke


----------



## Fluhbike (14. Juni 2017)

die gabel ist eventuell etwas unterdimensioniert, da ja der rest des bikes ziemlich "overbuild" ist... ich hab bei meinem Trail race mit SID gabel jetzt ne pike nachgerüstet. Commencal hat das ja auch gemerkt und die gabel "verdickt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

